# Conflit entre: ATV2- Livebox2-kit CPL



## pepeye66 (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai une ATV2 et une prise CPL qui sont branchées sur le hub Ethernet de la livebox 2.
Quand j'utilise l'ATV2 sur le net (location films - Youtube...) pas de problème
Quand je veux visionner des photos ou vidéos ou films (qui sont sur mon imac) par l'intermédiaire de l'autre prise du kit CPL alors là, j'ai de très longues attentes !
Si je connecte la prise CPL (coté ATV2) directement sur l'ATV2 sans passer par la box...Alors là: c'est impeccable !!
Quelqu'un voit une explication ?
Merci.


----------

